
Engineering a Sort Function (1993) [pdf] - gbrown_
https://cs.fit.edu/~pkc/classes/writing/samples/bentley93engineering.pdf
======
United857
If you're interested in these types of implementation/optimization details,
Andrei Alexandrescu gave a great talk at this year's CppCon about practical
sorting, e.g. when to break out of quicksort to something else:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJTYQYB1JQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJTYQYB1JQ)

~~~
drudru11
Thanks for this recommendation. It pushed me to finally watch it and I found
it to be a really nice talk.

------
gautamcgoel
Really cool to see an "old-school" analysis of a classic algorithm and it's
implementation. Today with all of the "advanced features" provided by
languages and libraries, it's easy to get lost in minutiae and implementation
details; for example, how C++ uses templates to specialize sorts for different
types. It's refreshing to see a clean, well-thought-out implementation of a
core algorithm and a careful examination of the various trade-offs it
represents.

------
wuxb
This is totally unrelated but the pdf does not show correctly on my chrome
browser (linux), with letters running everywhere. It looks right in evince
after download.

